# How often do you have to true your wheels?



## jtrain (Feb 25, 2009)

How often do folks have to true their wheels? I'm still sorting out where the smooth roads are around me (Ann Arbor, MI), but I've ended up some roads where I've ridden mountain bike trails that were smoother.

My wheels aren't jacked yet, but I'm wondering how long that will last.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

unless I break a spoke or hit a major pothole, I go years without having to have any wheel maintenance.

using Mavic OP / DA hubs on both bikes.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

My Mavic CXP33's and Rolf Apex have got a few thousand miles and are still dead on. I've owned lesser wheels that needed truing more often.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Here in the Phoenix area, we have pretty good roads, thanks to an extremely mild Winter.

I'll go years without putting a spoke wrench to any of my wheels, unless I hit some sort of debris, unseen pothole, or crash.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It depends on many factors. What kind of rims, spokes, hubs do you have? How much do you weigh? How do you ride? What kinds or roads are in your area? What kind of frame are you riding? Who built your wheels? What kind of, and what size are your tires? There are too many variables to give a reasonable answer.

I'm a big guy, ride 700X25 tires, my rims are 32 spoke Velocity Deep Vs, the roads where I ride vary from glass smooth to former artillery practice fields, I'm a very experienced rider, but have never been especially easy on wheels. I haven't trued any of my wheels in 2-3 years.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

It varies a lot. I don't exactly remember, since it's such a small deal. A little tweak takes from a few seconds to a minute or so. It's not rocket science. I give the wheels a spin and check brake alignment before every ride, and if I see a little wobble I'll often gran the spoke wrench and touch it up before it gets worse.

When I change a tire at home and have a few extra minutes I'll sometimes put the wheel in the stand and give it a little more attention.


----------

